# Aquatic Plant Recipes



## megasycophant (Oct 22, 2007)

Was just reading about water sprite, and an article mentioned it was edible (was even studied for feasibility as a crop). So, anyone have recipes? Care to hazard a good guess? Haven't tasted it yet, but was thinking salad?

What about other edible plants commonly kept in aquaria? Thinking such things would be great for plant club meetings. If Hygrophila's edible, then maybe we'd know what to do with all of it! :hungry:


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Many of the plants we grow are used as herbs in cooking. Limnophila aromatica and Bacopa caroliniana are two that come to mind.


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

I believe Limnophila aromatica is used in Asia to make teas. I know it smells great when you take it out of the tank.


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

I think Brazilian pennywort too. 
2nd the L. aromatica smells great.


----------

